

Microsoft ditching Windows 8, plans to release Windows 9 - user_235711
http://www.news.com.au/technology/gadgets/microsoft-ditching-windows-8-plans-to-release-windows-9/story-fnjwukfu-1226801625812

======
valevk
The prophecy seems to fulfill itself: "every other version of windows is bad".

I think people at Microsoft need more time to create a truly well-thought user
experience. Maybe they should ditch their current release cycle and focus on:

a) better updates for current windows versions

b) take twice the time to realease a new windows version

~~~
brudgers
Windows 8 is significantly better than Windows 7. Since it's almost exactly
superset of Windows 7, this shouldn't be surprising.

That Windows 9 looks likely as an October release - that's MicroSoft's Q1/2015
- it appears MicroSoft is tick-tocking Windows releases...Windows 8, Windows
8.1, Windows 9.

They are already on a yearly cycle with many of their non-OS products.

~~~
Roboprog
People don't seem to like the Win-8 UI, though.

~~~
brudgers
I suspect that the vast majority of criticisms I read are from people who
rarely, if ever, use Windows 8. Consider the "start button problem" everyone
who actually uses Windows 8 has (by logical necessity) solved the
problem...and whatever the problem existed, supposing one did, is gone from
Windows 8.1 - a free upgrade released last summer.

8.1 also successfully addressed the legitimate criticism regarding better
modal integration of Metro and Desktop metaphors.

Most of the criticism of Windows 8 is generated in an echo chamber with a
tradition of anti-Microsoft tribalism born in the dawn of the public
commercial internet. Windows 8 introduces the replacement for a 40 year old
WIMP metaphor and many people don't want change.

------
nav1
>plans to release Windows 9

No way! Who knows, maybe they'll even release Windows 10 after that.

~~~
brudgers
If that was Microsoft's evil plan, surely they would have released a so called
"Windows 7."

What's next, ditching Internet Explorer 6?

~~~
sentenza
The truly smart move would be if they skipped the even numbers after 9. I know
it's a superstition, but you have to realize that the superstition, since it
does exist now, pre-inclines the users to hate the even versions.

------
Dirlewanger
Can you write a more crappy article? Holy shit. Why are people so surprised
about Mircosoft's 3 year Windows release cycle that has existed since the
_1990s_???

~~~
tmikaeld
Hyperbole without any quote or reference..

------
axefrog
The article has almost no information at all. The title contains about as much
information as the rest of the article.

~~~
drcode
Yeah, I mean what else would they release next?

"Windows 8 Turbo - Championship Edition"?

~~~
anonymfus
Very probably next release will be called "Windows 8.1 Update 1".

------
hobolobo
Microsoft saw Apple's ecosystem of inter-operating devices and the simple
transition between using mobile and desktop devices and thought, 'We'd like
some of that'. Windows 8 seemed to be about two things, making life easier for
MS and pushing desktop/laptop users into familiarity with their mobile OS.

------
Aaronneyer
This articles about a month old now. I'm curious if anything has changed with
regards to this now that they have a new CEO.

------
ck2
Sheesh, now our OS releases are going to be like browser version numbers.

